# Agent Provocateur



## User34 (Mar 1, 2007)

I heard that this was really nice.. any comparisons and which is the best? I believe there are 3. I personally like fruity or musky smells. No flowers. 
I am on such a whim to purchase this so any advice is appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

I don`t like this perfume. They smell not good.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2007)

i really like this perfume... it's a very heady floral musk scent.. you will either love it or hate it...  no in between.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's a strong scent too so it's better suited for night more than day imho


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I bought all of them online since I'm not sure we can buy it in store here in croatia (didn't see them at least) and I really love Maitresse but can't bear signature scent or Strip, trying to sell them on local forums for some time now but didn't have any luck.. the scent kinda reminds me of that heavy smokey thing they sometimes use in church, can't remember its name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



really too heavy a scent for me, makes me open the window and gasp for fresh air!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

If you do not like heavy or floral scented perfumes--these are NOT for you...they are very warm and as previously stated...a nighttime scent--I have a couple, but I have only really tried Maitresse, which I think is a very sexy scent---


----------

